# Just goy my Model 55



## icore3user (Feb 17, 2013)

*Just got my Model 55*

Finally. after losing out  to mills on craigslist and eBay, since most of them were gone by the weekend. I happened to check the recycler for my area, not expecting to find any mill. It was my luck when I found one from an estate sale, where
there was a a garage full of tooling, including 2 lathes ( one Logan, one Colchester Dominion ( still for sale )) drill presses, bandsaws, welders etc.. I picked up the mill and related tooling ( 3 big plastic tubs full of it ) along with a huge vise that was on the table. It runs, though I need to replace some drive belts. It has a home made static converter for the 3 phase 1 hp motor. It has what I believe is B & S #9 spindle taper, though it also came a with a Z type collet adapter and the Z type collets in a set. I hired a local mover to move it for me as I did not want to try to move it from the house where it sat due to the long driveway and the street which was on a 5% or so slope. The machine feels pretty good in terms of play, though further inspection may reveal the scope of wear on the ways / screws. Over all it is in pretty clean condition for such an old mill.


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice little mill.  Interesting how the head will tilt right or left, but not in or out.  

I have its big sister Index 645 mill.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Feb 18, 2013)

icore3user said:


> View attachment 47549





4gsr said:


> Nice little mill.  Interesting how the head will tilt right or left, but not in or out.
> 
> I have its big sister Index 645 mill.



It looks to me like it just MIGHT rotate front to back.  Look at how the quill is mounted in a "slab" that sits between two circular mechanisms (couldn't think of a good term for them).

Nice looking machine!

-Ron


----------



## toag (Feb 18, 2013)

nice pick up, and nice job with the rigging.  The owner of Wells index is a really good guy.  He started in sales, worked his way up still makes his machines in USA. give them a call they may have a manual.  If i ever win the lottery my first purchase would be a brand new wells index with 40 taper spindle... sadly i never play the lottery.


----------



## Campy (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks really nice.  You will love it I sure do love my Model 55.  It helps when you get lots of extra's with the mill.  Having a vise with it really helps.  Yours has the same collect set-up as mine.  It is a solid well built mill and it works great.  Campy  Great pictures you posted.


----------



## icore3user (Feb 19, 2013)

Campy said:


> Looks really nice.  You will love it I sure do love my Model 55.  It helps when you get lots of extra's with the mill.  Having a vise with it really helps.  Yours has the same collect set-up as mine.  It is a solid well built mill and it works great.  Campy  Great pictures you posted.



Campy -

to the right of the quill, below the quill feed lever, is a small locking lever ( seen on the before the pick up photo ), what does it do? I have figured out pretty much most of the levers save for that one, and how to use the 3 levers that control the x feed on the back right of the mill. I have a copy of parts manual and the instructions, but not the operating manual.

- Icore3user


----------



## Campy (Feb 19, 2013)

Icore3user,

I use the small lever to lock the quill when milling and unlocked when drilling.  It makes the quill lock in place.  The 3 levers for the X-feed are used in combinations to control the speed of the table.  Does yours have the little chart riveted on the machine to give you the correct combinations?  If you don't I can take a picture of mine and post it.  You only use two levers at a time and the third remains in a neutral position.  The top and either the bottom front or the bottom back are used for speed control.

Campy


----------



## icore3user (Feb 22, 2013)

Campy said:


> Icore3user,
> 
> I use the small lever to lock the quill when milling and unlocked when drilling.  It makes the quill lock in place.  The 3 levers for the X-feed are used in combinations to control the speed of the table.  Does yours have the little chart riveted on the machine to give you the correct combinations?  If you don't I can take a picture of mine and post it.  You only use two levers at a time and the third remains in a neutral position.  The top and either the bottom front or the bottom back are used for speed control.
> 
> Campy






Campy,

I finally powered up the machine after running conduit, pulling wires and adding 1 shop light over the mill and changing the cord cap to proper one to match the new outlet ( 250v 1 phase ), I tried the spindle lock, but I can still move the spindle if I pull down on the quill lever on the right. I am confused, the spindle does hold with the lock in the down position, yet it can be moved with the handle, should it be this way?

I also got the down feed running, but the x feed does not work, the belt is shot and possibly the motor. I will post pictures of the motor and the belt and probably pull the motor tomorrow, I think I found a place to have the motor rewound, it "sputters" a bit , it barely works in the foward and reverse. Since the X drive motor does not work, I did not try the levers to see how they work. I can manually rotate the pulley that controls the X feed. I have 2 Cutler Hammer rotary switches on the base side, the upper controls the main motor, and it 2 speeds, in both forward and reverse, the lower is the x feed control, forward and reverse. I am not sure if it 2 speed, until I get the motor fixed.

- Icore3user


----------



## icore3user (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: Just got my Model 55*

Update on the X feed motor, it's toast. I pulled it and took it apart, the coatings on the windings are burnt in some places and gone in others, the bearings are also gone. I see no value in having it rewound, unless a decent 3 phase 220 volt motor is really expensive.

- Icore3User


----------



## I.RonMann (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Just got my Model 55*



icore3user said:


> Update on the X feed motor, it's toast. I pulled it and took it apart, the coatings on the windings are burnt in some places and gone in others, the bearings are also gone. I see no value in having it rewound, unless a decent 3 phase 220 volt motor is really expensive.
> 
> - Icore3User
> 
> ...


 If you are after OEM by chance, I have a delco 220/440 3ph out of my 55... trade for? I plan on going single phase for the power feeds when it goes back together.

- - - Updated - - -

NICE pics, nice score. I moved mine, there WERE some moments... Thank you for taking us along on your adventure!:thumbsup:


----------



## icore3user (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Just got my Model 55*

I.RonMann

I thank you for the offer on the replacement Delco motor, but I replaced the motor with a new one from Lesson, and changed the belt to a link belt, sanded and painted the pulley cover ( as well as 1/2 the mill ), my next step is to get a VFD to replace the static converter, have been working on my lathe, or more like tweaking it ( change to a  QCTP from turret post ), truing the backplate to minimize chuck run out. Got all my mill bits in one rolling cabinet, and it's heavy, and made 1 tool for the mill ( something to hold my dial indicator for tramming the head ), and and going to make a pin wrench to adjust the preload on the spindle bearing. I also spot clean the mill here and there as I find time ( among my many other projects outside of hobby machining that I do ).


----------



## I.RonMann (Jun 22, 2013)

very nice work:thumbsup: making that mill pretty! I'm doing some clean up on my 55 but I am limited to the amount of time to the tune of a couple few hours a week. angry I took the Delco, got it apart, refurbed all the wiring with heat shrink, bearings were good which leads me to believe they were changed out not TOO long ago. no burn or cook. Spins like a top. Maybe we will put it back in... lol Going to work on the head some more this weekend, scrub all of it down, and bring her all together for the measurements. I am going to hold off on the new paint for right now, think1 If I do "hot rod" it, Millie will get paint powder and chrome. I kind of need her for some projects tho. Time to pour aluminum TOO!

Nice work again:drink2: thank you for sharing!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 23, 2013)

that's a sweet model 55.
she's really looks nice.


----------



## comstock-friend (Aug 3, 2013)

Campy said:


> Icore3user,
> 
> I use the small lever to lock the quill when milling and unlocked when drilling.  It makes the quill lock in place.  The 3 levers for the X-feed are used in combinations to control the speed of the table.  Does yours have the little chart riveted on the machine to give you the correct combinations?  If you don't I can take a picture of mine and post it.  You only use two levers at a time and the third remains in a neutral position.  The top and either the bottom front or the bottom back are used for speed control.
> 
> Campy



I could use that photo of the table feed gear box nameplate, can't see the holes where mine ever had one.


----------



## pineyfolks (Aug 3, 2013)

Nice mill! Keep the photos coming, I always enjoy old machines being brought back to service.


----------



## ezduzit (Aug 4, 2013)

Mine was moved on a similar trailer. My new Super 55.


----------



## icore3user (Aug 4, 2013)

Who did you use for moving the mill? I used Kraig from First Class Moving, he was cool guy. It cost me $400.00 to move it from West Hollywood to Westminster, and on a Saturday no less. The house was on a steep road, I wasn't to sure if he could even make it out of there through the narrow and steep street, but he did. Did your's have a plate for the levers on the table feed? Mine didn't and I have sort of figured out what does what. Though if you could post a photo of the plate I can print it out so I can finally figure out what speed I am running the table at.

- Al


----------



## ezduzit (Aug 4, 2013)

icore3user said:


> Who did you use for moving the mill? I used Kraig from First Class Moving, he was cool guy. It cost me $400.00 to move it from West Hollywood to Westminster, and on a Saturday no less. The house was on a steep road, I wasn't to sure if he could even make it out of there through the narrow and steep street, but he did. Did your's have a plate for the levers on the table feed? Mine didn't and I have sort of figured out what does what. Though if you could post a photo of the plate I can print it out so I can finally figure out what speed I am running the table at.
> 
> - Al



My lathe and mill were transported from Hawthorne to Venice (~12 miles) by Tom Dunkel of Inland Machinery Movers at a cost of $625. It was amazing to see this man make such a heavy machine "dance" across the slab. When he showed up (on time), I asked where his helpers were--little did I know what a good man can do with just a few simple pieces of equipment: toe jack, pry bar, 2 "skate boards" and 2 short lengths of heavy pipe (and a wonderful trailer).

The only speed/rpm plate is the one on the cast iron door next to the main motor pulleys. A couple weeks after picking up the machines, the widow found the (reprinted) manual--what a great bonus! These are available from Wells-Index. Another item of interest is the Hoffman & Heart Distributors nameplate that is also on mine, though of a different vintage. Other photo shows how well the paint is cleaning up.


----------



## icore3user (Aug 5, 2013)

I cleaned up all the plates on my 55, interesting to note both came from same distributor, mine too was without the plate for table feed gear box, I managed to find a manual for 55 / super 55 / 645, though it has a parts break down, oddly enough it does not mention what combination of the gearbox produces what speed


----------



## ezduzit (Aug 5, 2013)

Most of your badges are in excellent condition.


----------



## comstock-friend (Aug 5, 2013)

Re the gearbox nameplate, I've contacted Rick Robison of Wells-Index about the instructions and available feeds. He hasn't  answered me yet on this query, but I expect he will soon (maybe they let him have some time off occasionally!).

Seems nobody has the nametag/plate, at least that I've seen...

Hauling my Model 55, a Bridgeport round ram M head and my Enco 12 x 24 belt driven bench lathe (and the bench) cost me $350 in 1998. This from Santa Clarita to Sun Valley, with the Sun Valley end having a very difficult and steep up hill and 90 degree turn. Jim Dunkle ("Baby' brother of the Dunkle Bros machinery movers) did the job without crashing dials and crank handles or bending lead screws. Set them right in my garage off the overhead monorail on his trailer. Moved them like I would move a box of books. I called Dunkle Bros first and they sent someone by to scout out my address. It was no way with them, but the gal in the office gave me Jim's phone number and said he was the one that could do it (smaller and nimbler than the big brothers).

I can't believe they have been there all this time, with neither mill spinning, but I do get some use out of the lathe.

John Friend

- - - Updated - - -

Looks like between ezduzit and icore3user we can have a SoCal Model 55 club!


----------



## ezduzit (Aug 5, 2013)

comstock-friend said:


> ...Hauling my Model 55, a Bridgeport round ram M head and my Enco 12 x 24 belt driven bench lathe (and the bench) cost me $350 in 1998. This from Santa Clarita to Sun Valley, with the Sun Valley end having a very difficult and steep up hill and 90 degree turn...
> I can't believe they have been there all this time...
> Looks like between ezduzit and icore3user we can have a SoCal Model 55 club!



3 can make it a club. )

That seems a very fair price on your move. It is amazing that the family has been moving machinery for more than a century!

Though I had always lusted after a Bridgeport mill and a Hardinge lathe, when this pair offered themselves I felt that fate had brought me something that was simply _close enough. _As I have become more intimate and familiar with this Index, through hard efforts to remove decades of baked-on chips & burned cutting oil, I find myself growing rather attached and fond of it/him/her (?).


----------



## splitshottin (Dec 5, 2019)

I realize this thread is 5 years old but is this the nameplate you guys were looking for. I picked up a 55 last year, still haven't run it since it's 3 phase but hope to soon, once I figure out vfd/rpc options. Since it has 2 motors not sure about if vfd will work with all the switches and 2nd motor. Here's the plate next to my gear box if it's still of any help. If you need a clearer shot let me know as well, was just digging out christmas stuff and remembered this post and snapped a quick photo.


----------



## ezduzit (Dec 5, 2019)

S--my Super 55 runs just fine on a static converter (Phase-o-matic ?).


----------



## splitshottin (Dec 5, 2019)

Yea the one I have doesn't seem to work, won't get things started unless I pull the belt to turn the motor over. I hooked up kbac 24 momentarily to see if it would run without problems and it started fine but I didn't want to push it by running it too long. It has the original 1.5hp motor, what size converter are you running?


----------



## ezduzit (Dec 5, 2019)

I believe it is a 2hp.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Dec 7, 2019)

Yes i know its an old thread as the reviver already stated but I just love the picture in the OP of the Home made static converter!  I Mean Really!!! What was the need for the yellow arrow and text addition to point out what was Obviously a Home Made Static Converter when the Awesomely detailed picture Already Showed it All???


----------

